# Resident Evil 7



## Guglielmo90 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Ho appena finito questo settimo capitolo di Resident Evil.
Qualcuno l'ha giocato? Molto diverso rispetto ai suoi predecessori. Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Dicembre 2018)

Godibile ma nella seconda parte diventa un comune FPS, sacrificando la parte horror e di tensione.
Poi nemici poco vari e una storia abbastanza fiacca. Penso che come gioco il meglio di sè lo dia in VR.

Un discreto esperimento ma secondo me riuscito solo a metà. Aspetto con ben più impazienza il remake di Resident Evil 2 in terza persona!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (18 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Godibile ma nella seconda parte diventa un comune FPS, sacrificando la parte horror e di tensione.
> Poi nemici poco vari e una storia abbastanza fiacca. Penso che come gioco il meglio di sè lo dia in VR.
> 
> Un discreto esperimento ma secondo me riuscito solo a metà. Aspetto con ben più impazienza il remake di Resident Evil 2 in terza persona!



Esatto. La prima parte non riuscivo a giocarla da quanto ero spaventato dall'ambientazione che sono riusciti a creare. Nella seconda parte diventa un comunissimo FPS come tanti altri, dove corri e spari. Inoltre devo dire molto ma molto corto.


----------



## vota DC (16 Maggio 2021)

L'ho finito e la parte finale non è granché sia come ambientazione che come meccanica (tipo molti nemici e molte armi ma anche molto spazio per fuggire, anche se non siamo ai livelli di 4,5 e 6 con tanto di nemici che droppano armi e caricano in massa).
L'ambientazione brutta in certi pezzi è una cosa comune in Resident Evil. Ad esempio nel 2 la fogna è.....una fogna paragonata alla bellissima stazione di polizia.

La primissima parte è quella più atipica. Si è praticamente disarmati e ci sono nemici immortali che girano. Poi una volta prese le armi diventa simile al Resident Evil classico solo che in prima persona e con l'inventario in tempo reale.
Gli spazi sono molto stretti, i nemici non sono veloci ma hanno un modo di muoversi strambo e imprevedibile per cui se la distanza non è ravvicinata può essere difficile colpirli in testa.
Altra parte anomala sono gli spezzoni alla Saw.

Una nota di demerito è la varietà di nemici che è la più bassa di tutti i titoli.

Riguardo l'ambientazione penso che l'unico Resident Evil senza pezzi brutti da vedere fosse proprio il 4 che tra villaggio, castello e isola aveva ambientazioni bellissime però dal punto di vista del gameplay c'erano parecchi pezzi noiosi o frustranti già dopo aver finito il villaggio.


----------

